# FS-->Simgo Regulators W/Pics.



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

These are some of my regulators that I have used when I didnt have a multiple set up then, I kept them just in case for back up but I have my original Simgo regulator running for 12 years now and I dont think its gonna go soon so I'll try to sell them for a fair price. Prices are firm since I can use them in my future set up. Big thanks for looking

1. SOLD


















2. simgo regulator with some rust but otherwise works great $65 just need to be clean


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

3. almost the same as the 1st one but newer and comes with the needle valve but no solenoid. Great for people with shrimps and leaves co2 24/7 $110



















4. The Rex Grigg Regulator comes with solenoid and 3 needle valve and with perma seal( no need for teflon tape) just plug and go, great for someone with multiple tanks. Use for 6 months $250


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

5. not for sale, just want to show that the brand I sell I also use. This thing feeds all of my tank( 5 of them) Simgo regulator with manifold


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I forgot to add that there is a 1year warranty on them through me....thats how much I believe in this product.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump.. I use the same regulator and they are good. Did you get a 50 Lbs Co2 tank yet?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yep. Good regulator if you keep the salt and water out of them 

50 lbs tank and I think, my 30lb is big :lol:


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hehe, no I didnt. I cant move the darn thing if I have to refill it. But I'm waiting for them to get some 35lb that s a sweet size



Captured Moments said:


> Bump.. I use the same regulator and they are good. Did you get a 50 Lbs Co2 tank yet?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

1st regulator is Sold to CRS FAN


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> 1st regulator is Sold to CRS FAN


Thanks buddy !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

anytime man. thanks


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpppppppp


----------

